# Sticky  Parts Wanted - Accutron, Bulova, Caravelle



## Samantha

Post your needed parts here.

Just some basic rules that _must_ be followed:

1) Please limit your posting to one (1) request a month, so make it count. Keep it limited to only a few parts too. No grocery list posts will be allowed.

2) No selling or bidding on parts will be allowed at all.

3) Also no follow up threads, or bumps! All follow up questions must be handled by PM's or email, not via threads here.

4) Parts only! Post a WTB in the Sales Forum for watches you may be looking for.

5) When you receive the parts you requested, please delete your post.

6) Violations to the rules will be subject to administrative actions as determined by the moderators.

Neither WUS or any of the moderators hold any responsibility for any agreements that may transpire between members.
Have fun!


----------



## gery82

Great initiation, thank you.

I need a replacement crystal for this rare bird. Anyone with a source or one for sell PM me pls.

Crystal code is 7525AW and the movement says 2182G. See attached photos pls.


----------



## 1955mercury

Does anyone know where I can find a pallet fork for a Westfield 10BZ 7 jewel movement? I've got one that I'm pretty sure is bent. I tried to upload photos but I keep getting a message that they are "not valid photos". Anyway, when it's shifted to the left it centers the lower balance jewel but when it's shifted to the right it goes past the balance jewel. Can these be straightened and if so does anyone know a good method for doing it? Thanks!

edit: Since I couldn't upload photos I made a gif. to show what I'm dealing with. Hopefully you can see it here:
wbWTRh.gif (320x240)


----------



## humphrj

Gasket set for this one. i.e. caseback, crown/stem, bezel (if there is one)


----------



## happy hooligan

looking for the end links to this bulova bracelet for my deep sea chronograph.

I have the bracelet but I need the end links for it.


----------



## EricGT4

*Seeking Astronaut Bezel*

So I have an M7 Astronaut and my bezel decided to abscond out onto the streets of New York somewhere. Trying to find a replacement has been difficult to say the least. If anyone has a bezel, or beyond repair astronaut laying around with the bezel in tact, I would love to speak with you. I already contacted the reputable repairmen and have come up empty. Ebay as well. So I am left to crowd sourcing this thing. Thanks folks!


----------



## simpletreasures

*Re: Seeking Astronaut Bezel*

Does anyone have a stash of Caravelle crowns?


----------



## tayloreuph

*Re: Seeking Astronaut Bezel*

I'm looking for a Bulova diver bezel, black with grey from 12-3 o'clock. Used on Oceanographer V , and I've seen it on a few other models.


----------



## dspt

looking for minute wheel for Accutron 219 or compatible. (part 580). A day and date indicators would be nice to find too, print on mine is smoothered.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

One of these days I'm going to try and tackle servicing my Accutrons. I'm in need of the following items. 

* A 214 movement holder. 
* Accutron index wheel holder
* A Bulova/Accutron microloupe, or suitable substitute.

Eric

**edited to add** I have a spare "L" Accutron caseback wrench that I'd trade for one of the first two "wants" above if anyone needs it.


----------



## hns-panama

Need a G811 gasket.

By the way, I searched for an "equivalent" list of Accutron gaskets and didn't find one.


----------



## ManOnTime

In need of a battery strap/hold down and screws for a 218 movement.

Thanks.


----------



## DucMike

Longshot question but I was wondering if anyone had an extra watchband tool as was provided with the Bulova 96B251 banded moon watch. I recently purchased the bracelet version & would like to add one to make it more complete. Failing that, does anyone know if I would be able to source one from a Bulova dealer?


----------



## Accu-man

I am looking for the reference hour hand for an Accutron Astronaut Mark IV.

Paul


----------



## dlim4evah

Looking for a center wheel with cannon pinion (not the offset center wheel) for caliber 10coacd


----------



## antiqueaddiction

Stelux Bulova Bracelet needed with end links as shown below. The first image is my watch and the next 2 through 5 are of the bracelet I am looking for. Thanks for you time and help!







 






























Stelux Bulova Bracelet needed with end links as shown below. The first image is my watch and the next 2 through 5 are of the bracelet I am looking for. Thanks for you time and help!


----------



## Accu-man

I have a 1970 Accutron 218 TV SS watch and need the case back retainer ring. This ring is NOT standard size. I have plenty of the standard size rings. This one is +/- 32mm. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Samantha

Accu-man,
Please post the case number.
Samantha


----------



## Accu-man

Samantha said:


> Accu-man,
> Please post the case number.
> Samantha


Case #3050..thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GearHeadDreaming

Hi all. I need part 702AWD, A date 30.6mm crystal. 50$us ? Thank-you!


----------



## Samantha

Accu-man said:


> Case #3050..thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


You want P/N BR14. If I remember correctly it's a wide back ring.
Samantha


----------



## Accu-man

Samantha said:


> You want P/N BR14. If I remember correctly it's a wide back ring.
> Samantha


Yes. Thank-you so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwit

Hello everyone!

I am looking for a set of hands (hour and minute only, however seconds will gladly be accepted) with cream colored lume for a Bulova 11ALACD movement.

Unfortunately my hands have the greenish lume which does not match. Photo attached



Thanks!

-Jake


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Jwit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am looking for a set of hands (hour and minute only, however seconds will gladly be accepted) with cream colored lume for a Bulova 11ALACD movement.
> 
> Unfortunately my hands have the greenish lume which does not match. Photo attached
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Jake


You could get the hands relumed by a watchmaker to exactly match the old lume, just fyi.


----------



## Asperatus

Hi, I have a Super Seville Day & Date and I'm looking to replace the crystal. It's hard to find a Bulova original/replacement crystal (either acrylic or sapphire) in my country, and a couple of watchmakers have quoted me a replacement between $100 and $200, so I was wondering if a Rolex 36mm Datejust/Day-Date crystal would fit, because I can get a sapphire replacement DJ crystal for around $40. I've looked at videos on the DJ crystal and it seems like it's the same type, going around on a metal ring and being held on by the fluted bezel to the case. Perhaps someone in this forum has an idea before I go buying one out of the blue.

It looks like it's a 30mm crystal, measuring it from the top. I'm loathe to take it apart to get measurements right now because I can't pop the bezel back in easily (it really needs a service).

Thanks!

Here's a picture:


----------



## minuteman62

I am looking for a set of Baton hands (hour/minute) for a Accutron Swiss Astronaut. Thanks

Ex:


----------



## fishfun83

Looking for an Index Wheel holder for 214 movements.


----------



## cary9719

I have the Bulova 96B230 military watch. I would like to replace the mineral crystal for sapphire and would like to have a spare gasket for the 
back case. I called Bulova hdq. and was told that they don't have a sapphire crystal for this 96B230. A replacement mineral crystal was quoted at $30 plus SH and sales tax.
I also asked about the gasket and the price for just one is $8 plus SH and sales tax. For one gasket it would run about $13+. When I asked about the measurements for the replacement mineral crystal they couldn't provide it. Does anyone know where I could buy these two items. THANK YOU.


----------



## zyrtecx

Hello Everyone,
I'm looking to locate and purchase a stem and a back cover gasket for a Benrus 7085 (3 Star) wrist watch.
Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## zyrtecx

Mistake made in Benrus model, the watch is a 7035 not a 7085...


----------



## tayloreuph

Hi,
Looking for an Ambassador case for M5 movement. Case and case back. Material not important


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowEndJunkie

Hey everyone! I'm new here(new to fourms in general) and was actually told to come check it out, I'm looking for a movement for my great grandfathers watch. It is a Bulova Accuquartz. I received it a few months ago while helping clean out my great grandparents house. I went to get a new battery put in it and was told that the movement was fried. From my research I'm looking for a 224 movement for it. Like I said I'm new to this and not sure how it works but I hope and figured I'd start here!


----------



## jmh86325

looking for a 2 ea P/N *319a-2 Casing Springs for an Accutron 218 deep sea*


----------



## ManOnTime

Picked up a 1953 Maxim, and now I'm looking for a scissor type band in 15mm. Does anyone have any leads?


----------



## jcohen

Looking for a signed Bulova crown for my 666 snorkel. Currently have an Accutron crown on the watch.
appreciate any help.


----------



## Karman

Bezel wanted for a Bulova Sky Star.

Watch details:
The numbers on the caseback are M9 G610602.

Picture of my watch, without the bezel:








Picture of the correct bezel:








Additional information (optional reading):
I admit; I am just visiting the Bulova forum, not a permanent resident. As an avid Seiko collector, I sometimes acquire interesting watches from other brands.

Because I travelled extensively during my working years, I have an affinity for any type of dual-time/GMT watch. I already liked this watch before learning that the bezel it is missing makes it a (sort-of) world-timer. Now I would love to get the correct bezel for this watch, get it repaired and start wearing it.

My question for you is: Where can I find this part? For Seiko parts, I know the parts houses with old inventory and other collectors that gather parts. For Bulova, I haven't a clue where to begin my search.


----------



## KHatfull

Looking for an Accutron 10K gold filled case. Specifcially a 2527, the lugs look much like this (borrowed pic):










Though anything with similar lugs would work. Can have case back or not.

This is to replace a case who's lugs were severely carved out by a flex band. The watch is going to be a daily wearer so I don't have to be concerned about 100% completeness, though that would be nice. Anything similar would do.

Thanks!


----------



## bsshog40

Looking for a 219 movement for my 1977 Accutron.


----------



## KHatfull

Looking for a nice 2662 14K GF case for a recently purchased movement. Would take a non-operative watch too.

Thanks!


----------



## dspt

Looking for Accuquartz 2242 Setting lever (part 205)


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Looking for VX-200 series parts, particularly dials, hands, crowns, bezels, bracelets, friction pins, that sort of thing. Primarily for 3-handers but wouldn't mind a stash of chrono parts as well. Let me know if you got anything!


----------



## tayloreuph

*Re: Seeking Astronaut Bezel*



tayloreuph said:


> I'm looking for a Bulova diver bezel, black with grey from 12-3 o'clock. Used on Oceanographer V , and I've seen it on a few other models.


Bezel found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KHatfull

Looking for a few items:

2766 (218 bow tie) case with or without back in good condition. Or a complete or partial watch with a really good case (can need refinishing).
BT207 black and orange bezel for Accutron 218 snorkel. Or a complete or partial watch that has a REALLY good bezel ring.
Red lettering on silver background date wheel (curved not flat) for 218 movement.
G820 case gasket for CK case.

Let me know....I realize some of these things are rainbow unicorn unobtanium but...

Thanks.


----------



## JP71624

KHatfull said:


> Looking for a few items:
> 
> 2766 (218 bow tie) case with or without back in good condition. Or a complete or partial watch with a really good case (can need refinishing).
> BT207 black and orange bezel for Accutron 218 snorkel. Or a complete or partial watch that has a REALLY good bezel ring.
> Red lettering on silver background date wheel (curved not flat) for 218 movement.
> G820 case gasket for CK case.
> 
> Let me know....I realize some of these things are rainbow unicorn unobtanium but...
> 
> Thanks.


I've got the G820 gasket. DM if you still need it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KHatfull

KHatfull said:


> Looking for a few items:
> 
> 2766 (218 bow tie) case with or without back in good condition. Or a complete or partial watch with a really good case (can need refinishing).
> BT207 black and orange bezel for Accutron 218 snorkel. Or a complete or partial watch that has a REALLY good bezel ring.
> Red lettering on silver background date wheel (curved not flat) for 218 movement.
> G820 case gasket for CK case.
> 
> Let me know....I realize some of these things are rainbow unicorn unobtanium but...
> 
> Thanks.


Found the date wheel in an eBay lot, woo!
Lead above on the gasket.
Bowtie case and bezel ring still in play.


----------



## KHatfull

Looking for an L2-L5 Bulova 10BM movement, 17 jewel.

Can be working or not, good balance preferred. Need a parts movement before sending a watch off to Rob B.

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllp!!!!


----------



## tayloreuph

Looking for links to a woman's Bulova from the 20's. A Miss America or similar, white gold plated. It's an expansion bracelet, and I need 4-5 links 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Does anyone have the crown from a 1970 Chronograph (ref. 31000) , or at least know what size it is? Mine has the wrong crown and I'd like to find a replacement. I'd also like to find an original bracelet with the proper end links. I have the same model bracelet, but it has straight end links.


----------



## bradurani

Computron Driver Original Bracelet for this:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Anyone got a President dial?

I got Dad's working, but when painting (50 years ago) paint thinner stripped the finish off the dial.
This is a 1954 President C









Here it was before cleaning up.


----------



## Headster

Looking for a 20mm bracelet for my caravelle sea hunter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goesfast

Wanted bezel or blue bezel insert for Bulova C98C62 Marine Star. My favorite everyday watch. Lost the bezel insert...


----------



## Spring_Benson

I need the watch crystal for Bulova Curv 98A155









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Spring_Benson said:


> I need the watch crystal for Bulova Curv 98A155
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bulova's parts department is really nice from what I've heard.

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/parts-repairs.html


----------



## Spring_Benson

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Bulova's parts department is really nice from what I've heard.
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/us/en/parts-repairs.html


I need to ship it out to the UK
Wanted to just buy the glass and fix it locally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Spring_Benson said:


> I need to ship it out to the UK
> Wanted to just buy the glass and fix it locally
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They've shipped dials to forum members for a reasonable $35 total. Couldn't hurt to ask them the price to send you a new crystal.


----------



## guillelle

Hi,

I’m looking for the steel bracelet that it’s used in the new Joseph Bulova collection. In particular the one that fits the Breton 96B333 white dial tank. I’m outside the US, so most of the links in the Bulova website (e.g. the parts and repairs page) don’t work for me 

Any ideas/suggestions on how to get the bracelet? I just got my hands on the salmon dial Breton and would love to have the option to wear it on a bracelet too!

Thanks!


----------



## diegonieva

Hi gang. 
Hopefully this is not violating any policy. Admins please let me know if so. 

I am trying to buy a Bulova Accutron Astronaut (214 mov) with the silver or gold bezel. 
It doesn’t have to work, as I need it for parts. I would appreciate any help; I don’t know what forums/groups/pages to visit anymore!

I would appreciate any pointers to the right direction. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## VSOP333

Long time listener, first time caller. Looking for a crystal for a Bulova Sea King, inner case back is stamped F3128 or F 3128. Even just a crystal number/cross reference would help.


----------



## Guzzi Guy

Hi there I am looking for a movement ring for an Oceanographer 333 case 2892. The part number is MR486.
Thanks!!


----------



## Guzzi Guy

VSOP333 said:


> Long time listener, first time caller. Looking for a crystal for a Bulova Sea King, inner case back is stamped F3128 or F 3128. Even just a crystal number/cross reference would help.


You need Crystal part #1198-13


----------



## bradurani

Bracelet for Accutron Spaceview T Double Cushion (the pictured bracelet is not the correct one)


----------



## tayloreuph

You might be able to remove the outer link from an Accutron Snorkel 666. Same center lug width. Granted, those are just as hard to find, but it would work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k

Hello all, looking for a couple bracelet links for a Bulova 96E04 or 96E03. If anyone has a couple lying around I would like to purchase them. Thanks!


----------



## bradurani

Need case back for accutron space view turtle yellow dot.

Year: M3-M5
Back #2362
Stainless Steel (not gold-filled)

Thanks!


----------



## bradurani

tayloreuph said:


> You might be able to remove the outer link from an Accutron Snorkel 666. Same center lug width. Granted, those are just as hard to find, but it would work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great tip, thank you!


----------



## bradurani

Need: The original Coffin Link bracelet for the accutron space view yellow dot turtle. Looks like this. Thanks!


----------



## bradurani

Need: Lozenge-style bracelet for Accutron Spaceview T, photo attached


----------



## sleepyastronaut

Hello!

Deal fell through, now I have SOLD a crystal for a Caravelle Sea Hunter 666 I don't need: 1389AW















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Korny1

Need a bezel for this watch any help appreciated







need a bezel for this watch
Any help appreciated


----------



## feelasopher

I‘m looking for a winding stem and crown for what I believe to be a 1930s Bulova 10AN 15 jewel movement. Have to figure out yet how to remove the broken stem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Unless just dumps out... You may have to take the dial off and remove the setting works to get it out. 
The rest looks like it is in really nice shape! 
Spare stems are not too hard to come by.



feelasopher said:


> I‘m looking for a winding stem and crown for what I believe to be a 1930s Bulova 10AN 15 jewel movement. Have to figure out yet how to remove the broken stem. Any help would be appreciated.
> View attachment 16213197
> 
> View attachment 16213198


----------



## feelasopher

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Unless just dumps out... You may have to take the dial off and remove the setting works to get it out.
> The rest looks like it is in really nice shape!
> Spare stems are not too hard to come by.


You’re right. I haven‘t tried the dump (with a little rattle and shake, but mostly because I‘m afraid of having to loosen the screw too much, not having a crown to tug on, and screwing up something that’s not suppose to come loose under that screw. Been waiting until I find a stem…who knows why. I bid on one but lost. So, thanks for the note. Tonight I try the dump!


----------



## feelasopher

feelasopher said:


> You’re right. I haven‘t tried the dump (with a little rattle and shake, but mostly because I‘m afraid of having to loosen the screw too much, not having a crown to tug on, and screwing up something that’s not suppose to come loose under that screw. Been waiting until I find a stem…who knows why. I bid on one but lost. So, thanks for the note. Tonight I try the dump!


Ta da! Not a dump but my fingernail could catch a thread or two and allow me to tug on it as I loosened the screw. And I found a stem, I hope, but no crown. I’m guessing more stems beside a 10AN will fit this movement but I don’t know how to tell which period stems will work.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

Somewhere online I found a Bulova Interchange Guide. It showed what parts are interchangeable between various vintage Bulova movements. It was a PDF. Maybe Cousins UK? That may help.


----------



## SirClomper

feelasopher said:


> I’m guessing more stems beside a 10AN will fit this movement but I don’t know how to tell which period stems will work.


From a Bulova Interchange catalog, here are the stems that are interchangeable with the 10AN:











Too bad the 10AK isn't interchangeable, I have quite a few of those.


----------



## feelasopher

SirClomper said:


> From a Bulova Interchange catalog, here are the stems that are interchangeable with the 10AN:
> 
> View attachment 16311140
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad the 10AK isn't interchangeable, I have quite a few of those.


Thank you! This will prove most useful, now and in the future. I appreciate the resource.


----------



## SirClomper

They have quite a few good Bulova resources over at MyBulova.com in the Information/Bulova Catalog section, including the entire interchange booklet that I posted that page from.


----------



## Claustro

I am searching an original crystal for a Snorkel Bulova 1968 the crystal model should be 714AWD


----------



## lkleinow

Searching for Accutron part 2182.591 or 2242.591 Day Indicator Wheel, but I don't know which subnumber. It's not 0, 6, 9, 10, or 32 because I have those. It's for stem at 4:00 and date window at 5:30 which only a few dials have, if looking at the notches, the center of the notches would line up with the center of each day text. Prefer steel background/black text but any with the right placement would be ok.


----------



## Miggyd87

Looking for:

14k Gold Filled case for my 2181 railroad. Similar style would be preferable.

Thanks in advance!


















Reason for need: purchased with undisclosed bent lug


----------



## Tusco

Hi I am looking for a replacement coil for a p102.12 the movement of the Accutron II Alpha 96A155


----------



## sixtysix

Looking for a Bezel that goes on this 666 chronograph:


----------



## Rook

Looking for a genuine 1220-SL Crystal for a 1961 Spaceview. Thanks in advance.

EDIT: found, thank you!


----------

